# Re: Clearblue Fertility Monitor



## Rosey78

Hello ladies,
Pick of anyones brain if I may!!
Have just started to use cbfm,this is its 2nd go as got pregnant with it 1st use but sadly miscarried at 6wks. Anyway on cd 12 today,yesterday monitor was still on 1 bar low fertility and this morning it has jumped to 3 bars peak. Last time i got about 4 days on 2 bars but this not happdened at all.
Anyone know if this is normal? Xxx


----------



## kitten77

hi there

yer, first go i got 2 bars for a day then 3 bars for a couple/few days. now tho, i just jump to 3 bars, then it goes down to 2 then 1.  never really thought about it to be honest, but its good for keeping eye on when that happens as means i can start trying a couple of days before its gonna be high, just to try to give us the best chance.


----------



## Mrs B (was Mrs B to be)

Hiya

I was using a Persona monitor but to be honest the best advice we had was from the Consultant after telling us we couldnt have ivf - simply do the deed every 2 days from day 8 and take folic acid x


----------



## Tracyxx

Hi,

I am getting ready to start TTC in the next few months so have started using the monitor this month for the first time to get used to it and mine went like this..............

Day 6  -  LOW
Day 7  -  LOW
Day 8  -  HIGH
Day 9  -  HIGH
Day 10 - HIGH
Day 11 - HIGH
Day 12 - PEAK
Day 13 - PEAK
Day 14 - HIGH
Day 15 - LOW


I read all the information on the website and it says the machine is testing for 2 different hormones estrogen & LH, and you will only get HIGH (2 bars) if it detects a rise in estrogen, and you will only get 3 lines if it detects a surge in LH hormone.  It says it can take a few months for the machines to get used to your cycle but if it keeps doing the same then maybe it isn't detecting a rise is estrogen so you might want to get your levels tested.

Quote from a fertility website "In women with low estrogen levels the lining of the uterus is very thin and not hospitable to a pregnancy and more often than not ovulation may not even occur at all".  

So it might be worth getting it checked out, just a thought xx


----------



## Strawbs78

Rosey - I literally came on to post exactly the same question!

I mc'd at 6 weeks in December (30th), we let that cycle go (I ov'd on day 19 from start of mc but have no idea if you are meant to count your days from the first day of your mc) then AF 2 weeks later, Am now day 12 and still showing low, I would have normally hit high on day 10..  Am getting 'signs' that Im preparing to ovulate but am concerned that Im still showing low, Im also peeing on clearblue OPKs just to sanity check myself too..

Did you do a hard reset after your mc? Ive read a lot that I should have but I didnt.. Do you think that makes a difference?

xxx


----------



## Strawbs78

Hi just a little follow up and I just called the clearblue fertility monitor helpline and they said I should have definitely performed a hard reset after the mc - I have to admit I tried at the time but it didnt work but that might have been me being a plonker..  I'm going to continue to do both this month and just see.. x


----------



## Strawbs78

Hi all

Finally got my smiley face on the OPK today so I can only assume I am going to hit my peak maybe tomorrow..  Saw KD last night and seeing him tonight so Im hoping it will be enough..

Cycle pre mc


Day 7  -  LOW
Day 8  -  LOW
Day 9  -  LOW
Day 10 - LOW 
Day 11 - HIGH
Day 12 - HIGH
Day 13 - HIGH
Day 14 - HIGH ((SMILEY FACE ON OPK))
Day 15 - PEAK
DAY 16 - PEAK
day 17 - HIGH

readings post mc

Day 7  -  LOW
Day 8  -  LOW
Day 9  -  LOW
Day 10 - LOW
Day 11 - LOW
Day 12 - LOW
Day 13 - LOW
Day 14 - HIGH
Day 15 - HIGH (SMILEY FACE ON OPK) - THIS IS TODAY SO CANT UPDATE FROM HERE UNTIL TOMORROW


----------



## Crossed4Luck

I've just started up a CBFM cycle buddies on the 'TTC naturally with fertiliy issues section', your welcome to join if you like! I'm also using the CBFM x


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Hi Ladies - To find out more information with the CBFM come and join our CBFM cycle buddies thread.  Ladies are lovely and you will be able to find out so much more    xx


----------

